
Creating an Escape Room for Developers, Part 2 – Puzzles - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/08/04/developer-escape-room-puzzles/#.XUcQ0VPwa2A.hackernews
======
bradknowles
Isn’t every single day at work just like an escape room?

So why on $DEITY’s blue earth would you ever voluntarily subject yourself to
that same kind of experience?

